# Sigma 85mm f/1.4 DG Art in August? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16574"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16574">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We’re told that Sigma will announce the 85mm f/1.4 DG Art series lens in late August, in time for Photokina in Germany. Availability may not be until early 2015. Perhaps this is to steal some of the thunder from the expected Zeiss 85mm f/1.4 OTUS lens that will be announced at Photokina.</p>
<p>It’s also possible that Sigma will announce something like a 300mm-600mm supertelephoto zoom lens. Although that may not come until 2015. There was no mention of whether or not the lens would have a constant aperture, or even what the aperture would be.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ScottyP (May 27, 2014)

My price prediction: $999.99. It's like a staircase of $50 increments from the 35mm to the 50 mm to the 85 mm.


----------



## SoullessPolack (May 27, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> My price prediction: $999.99. It's like a staircase of $50 increments from the 35mm to the 50 mm to the 85 mm.



n=2 data points are hardly enough to suggest further data points.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 27, 2014)

I will be looking forward to the reviews of this lens. I have not tried the 50, but if this 85 is like the 35, it could be a good option. It all depends on the reviews/tests.


----------



## candyman (May 27, 2014)

Looks like Sigma will have to deal with AF reports first and check this before release of the 85mm f/1.4 Art. This is not good advertisement for Sigma and their products.
My 50mm f/1.4 Art does not have AF problems. I am extremely happy with my copy.


----------



## ahsanford (May 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> Looks like Sigma will have to deal with AF reports first and check this before release of the 85mm f/1.4 Art. This is not good advertisement for Sigma and their products.
> My 50mm f/1.4 Art does not have AF problems. I am extremely happy with my copy.



I thought all the Arts were very, very well reviewed. Are you saying there is an AF problem with the 35 or 50 Art lenses? And is it something the USB firmware tool cannot fix?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 27, 2014)

And with this story, we as photographers can reap the benefits of a thriving, competitive marketplace. 

Go Sigma. Go Canon. More great new stuff, please.

- A


----------



## candyman (May 27, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Sigma will have to deal with AF reports first and check this before release of the 85mm f/1.4 Art. This is not good advertisement for Sigma and their products.
> ...



Just to be clear, I do not have AF problems but at least 2 forum members here experience AF problems - there is a thread about it.
It is about the 50m f/1.4 Art and not the 35mm f/1.4 Art. 
It just seems that there is a chance to receive a copy that suffers from AF problems. Given the history with the previous 50mm f/1.4 of Sigma, also AF issue, it is not good advertisement. It does not mean that it is consistent with AF problems. But the doubt is there....
And so


----------



## Dylan777 (May 27, 2014)

AF............. :


----------



## Lightmaster (May 27, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > My price prediction: $999.99. It's like a staircase of $50 increments from the 35mm to the 50 mm to the 85 mm.
> ...



it needs only 2 points to draw a straigth line... 
so it is entirely possible.. the question is how accurate predictions based on this will be.


----------



## Lightmaster (May 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



wow 2 ... ?!

and when i report that forums in germany are full with 70D AF problems with certain fast lenses and the center AF point.... dozend of people here say they are all noobs and just too stupid to use a camera.

LOL....

but two reports.... that´s practically a fact. 
so we have to write in every sigma threat that the sigma art line has AF problems...


----------



## candyman (May 27, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Just sayin' you can not ignore it - meaning it will pop-up in the wow factor.


----------



## ahsanford (May 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...


I do not doubt you one bit, but I have to ask if this is a case of confirming that 'buying third party lenses is risky' or that we now hold new offerings from Sigma to a spectacularly high bar for AF. Sigma has burned folks before on AF, but so has Canon.

Virtually every review of the Sigma 35 and 50 Art ranges from _very good_ to _stellar_. The only thing I've heard is this passage from TDP:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-50mm-f-1.4-DG-HSM-Art-Lens.aspx
_(go to the butterfly mouseover interactive section and read the text above and below it)
_
I know this is a Sigma 85mm thread, but I am still trying to gather if the boogeyman of 'bad AF of Sigma lenses past' is fair for their more recent glass. From a how-I-think-it-will-work-right-now (without any testing) standpoint, I would argue native Canon lens AF is usually innocent until proven guilty, yet with Sigma, it often seems the other way around...

- A


----------



## candyman (May 27, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...




Look, I bought the 50mm f/1.4 Art and I am extremely happy about it. I would say, you need a 50mm? Try the Sigma because it doesn't mean you get one with AF problems. 
If the Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art will get the same review praise as the 50mm f/1.4, I would buy it - if I would need this focal length


----------



## Phenix205 (May 27, 2014)

Maybe a close contender to the magic portrait king 85 1.2L II? If its AF is not too bad, with only half the price of 85 1.2L II, I'd seriously consider it. I was planning to get a 85 1.2L for this Christmas. Guess I'll wait a little longer.


----------



## Lee Jay (May 27, 2014)

Much more interested in a Sigma 24-70/2.0 OS. Was that all a hoax or is it still a real possibility?

Lee Jay


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> I'm pretty sure that I could find two people that have focus issues with any lens that's mass produced (this includes Canon, Nikon, etc.)
> 
> Or even people with more than one Canon lens with which they have focus problems.
> 
> Does that mean we should all stop buying Canon lenses?



The biggest issue with the new Sigma lenses is that they don't have the word Canon written on them. ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 27, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> so we have to write in every sigma threat that the sigma art line has AF problems...



That's what happens on this site. ;D


----------



## 9VIII (May 27, 2014)

I'm still of the opinion that it's just inherently impossible for a third party lens maker to equal first party AF quality.
Sigma just needs to work on their own bodies and bring those up to par.


----------



## candyman (May 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be clear, I do not have AF problems but at least 2 forum members here experience AF problems - there is a thread about it.
> ...


No


----------



## Rudeofus (May 27, 2014)

When people rag on Sigma AF issues, they should at least differentiate between past issues and the current issue seemingly affecting the new 50. 

The big set of AF problems that seemed to have plagued Sigma glass forever appears to come from poor and/or incomplete decoding of Canon's lens protocol, and the art line seems to have resolved this issue for now. Thanks to the usb dock Canon can't pull any further "the new camera ain't done until Sigma glass won't run" stunts.

The problems that seem to have affected Eldar and Viggo appear to be plain manufacturing issues, that are not uncommon when brand new products are introduced. These issues shouldn't become the new normal either, and I sure hope that Sigma's manufacturing lines get their act together quickly.

PS: If people draw a straight line through 35 and 50 price points to determine the expected price of the new 85, then I wonder what price people would expect for upcoming wide angle glass in the art line ...


----------



## ahsanford (May 27, 2014)

Rudeofus said:


> When people rag on Sigma AF issues, they should at least differentiate between past issues and the current issue seemingly affecting the new 50.
> 
> The big set of AF problems that seemed to have plagued Sigma glass forever appears to come from poor and/or incomplete decoding of Canon's lens protocol, and the art line seems to have resolved this issue for now. Thanks to the usb dock Canon can't pull any further "the new camera ain't done until Sigma glass won't run" stunts.
> 
> ...



Well put.

Wide angle speculation is a lot tougher as it's not just a simple 'non-L price is low and L price is comical' sort of Canon landscape. In 35, 50, 85 Sigma has a sweet spot around $900-1000 where an L competitor (hell, L _beater_) will do really well.

But in wider FL, there are a lot of high quality options and more price points. Besides the two T/S lenses, there's the 24/1.4L, the 24 F/2.8 non-L, as well as two three L WA zooms. I assumed you were referring to a prime like a 24mm, but in that length for landscape work, a lot of folks opt for the zoom b/c in landscape work sometimes you can't move your feet. So I feel that WA zooms can fight for similar prime business in a different way than with standard FLs.

And don't forget that the landscapers don't explicitly _need_ AF, so Zeiss goes from 'exotic tool with limitations' in standard focal lengths to a very reasonable L alternative at a number of wide focal lengths.

Add all those lenses up and it's just a murkier market for Sigma to wade into. They can and will do business there, but they need to clearly define what they are going after: make a 24/1.4L killer for $1000, make a 16-35 F/4L IS killer for $800, make a 16-35 F/2.8 killer for $1200, etc. The first and third on that list are right in Sigma's wheelhouse, but the second would be a tough one to pull off -- the 16-35 F/4L IS MTF charts look quite impressive for the dollar.

- A


----------



## Perio (May 27, 2014)

Patiently waiting for Canon 85 1.2iii


----------



## YuengLinger (May 27, 2014)

9VIII said:


> I'm still of the opinion that it's just inherently impossible for a third party lens maker to equal first party AF quality.
> Sigma just needs to work on their own bodies and bring those up to par.



People who disagree with you just need to buy the lenses that work best for them. I sold my ef 35mm 1.4 L because it was soft up to 2.2, had terrible purple fringing to 4.0--and significant to 5.6, and the bokeh was not all that pretty. 

Before deciding to sell, I sent the Canon 35mm 1.4 to CPS and was promptly told it was in spec.

Bought the Sigma and love it for artsy stuff and landscapes and out-of-the-box portraits. AF has been as reliable as any of my Canon L's or standard primes, as fast as some, slower than others.

But my bad experience with that one Canon prime did not stop me from several months later buying a Canon 85mm 1.2 II, the sweetest portrait lens I have ever shot with.

Those of us who love photographic tools for what they can do are always hoping we get choices and competition.

Does the ludicrous nature of posts here go in cycles, or is this a downward spiral?


----------



## YuengLinger (May 27, 2014)

Perio said:


> Patiently waiting for Canon 85 1.2iii



If you needed an 85 1.2, you wouldn't be waiting.


----------



## Perio (May 27, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Patiently waiting for Canon 85 1.2iii
> ...



Well, since I don't shoot for living, I'm perfectly fine with 24-70ii, 70-200ii and 200 2.0. Every time I try to convince myself to get 85 1.2ii, I recall that green and purple fringing and I don't want that. So, for now whatever I have is enough. But for those who need f1.2 now, of course you're right, they should get the current version.


----------



## Sabaki (May 27, 2014)

A friend of mine is constantly ragging me about my dedication to the Canon name. He says I get all gooey and weak kneed when I see 'Canon' and worse than that, I've bought into the fallacy that Canon is always better. 

So yes, he has Canon lenses amongst his Tamron, Sigma and Samyung brands but I've got to say, those third party lenses are outshining some Canon flagship models. 

I am now for the first time in three years, beginning to look at reviews and possibly buying of third party lenses and just why shouldn't i? 

If Canon wants my money, I'd like a product that outshines all third party lenses but comes in at a competitive price too. 
If performance is king, it's hard justifying what Canon expect for some lenses.


----------



## kobeson (May 28, 2014)

The current Sigma 85 f1.4 continually amazes me, it is tack sharp wide open, and jaw dropping stopped down to 2.8. I don't see that they could improve much on the sharpness, I guess it does have minor CA (less than Canon's seemingly) so I am surprised they are redoing it. Perhaps it is just to bring it into USB configuration?

I don't feel the need to sell mine to upgrade, I guess those without an 85 will be interested though.


----------



## ahsanford (May 28, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> If Canon wants my money, I'd like a product that outshines all third party lenses but comes in at a competitive price too.
> If performance is king, it's hard justifying what Canon expect for some lenses.



If it's any consolation, Canon _occasionally_ doesn't have its head up it's a$$ with pricing. 

Landscape shooters looking for a UWA zoom previously had a choice of 'soft-corner-F/4-zoom' for $800 or 'soft-corner-F/2.8-zoom' for $1600. So when a new lens (the 16-35 F/4L IS) was offered that should dust both of the current offerings -- at least from a sharpness perspective -- it was thought to have to cost $1500-2000 _just because that's what Canon does to us these days_. But it was priced at $1200 and that decision was lauded by many folks on this forum.

But I agree with your point. The value proposition has to be there or Canon won't get my money. I still consider the Canon brand a premium one compared to RokiBowYang and Tamron, but everything Sigma has done in the last few years has been right up there (or in some cases, better) than Canon.

- A


----------



## Cory (May 28, 2014)

I think I might swap out my 100 2.0 for this and a new 100-400.

:-*


----------



## YuengLinger (May 28, 2014)

Perio said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Perio said:
> ...



"Recall" as in you used it and encountered the fringing? Oh, brother. Guess I have the one copy of the 85mm 1.2 II L that exhibits nearly zero wide open. And if you think I'm a fanboy, you didn't read how I trashed the 35mm 1.4 L earlier in this thread, instead praising the Sigma version.

Ok, this is the rumors site, so, sure, some participants are going to make decisions on, well, rumors. Fair enough.


----------



## ScottyP (May 28, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> SoullessPolack said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



I understand, and I reiterate for the record (not that I have any great reputation at stake here) the price will be........ $999.99!

I just think their marketing folks have dialed in the most they can charge whilst still maintaining the whole "great IQ at a good price" vibe which gives them free word of mouth buzz and enthusiastic reviews, and that price, for a mid-length prime, that zone is just shy of $1,000.00. 

If I am wrong I lose absolutely nothing, but I BET I am right.


----------



## JumboShrimp (May 28, 2014)

I wonder why they would jump in the 85mm fray ... pretty crowded already with first-rate OEM and independent offerings. My first loves are fast wide angles, so I personally would jump all over a 28/1.4 ... not that common.


----------



## Steve (May 28, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> I wonder why they would jump in the 85mm fray ... pretty crowded already with first-rate OEM and independent offerings. My first loves are fast wide angles, so I personally would jump all over a 28/1.4 ... not that common.



Probably to round out the 35-50-85 fast prime trifecta for the Art series? Although, it does seem weird to update the 85 1.4 if only because Sigma's current version is really really good. I mean, I'm not gonna complain if the update ends up pushing down used prices for the older one and I can snap one up cheap.

I'm curious about that 300-600 rumor, though. I wonder what they are going for there, a cheap-reach Tammy-killer or a high end, fixed aperture (f5.6?) birding/sports lens? And if the latter, why not a prime? Although it would be kind of hilarious if it was a fixed f4 300-600 with built in TC.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 28, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16574"></glusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16574">Tweet</a></div>
> <p>We’re told that Sigma will announce the 85mm f/1.4 DG Art series lens in late August, in time for Photokina in Germany. Availability may not be until early 2015. Perhaps this is to steal some of the thunder from the expected Zeiss 85mm f/1.4 OTUS lens that will be announced at Photokina.</p>
> <p>It’s also possible that Sigma will announce something like a 300mm-600mm supertelephoto zoom lens. Although that may not come until 2015. There was no mention of whether or not the lens would have a constant aperture, or even what the aperture would be.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



I will order right away....!
I had the current version and sold it to fund other lens but, I was very please with how responsive was the lens, although it presented some minor AF issues. This lens rivals in many aspects to the Canon 85mm 1.2L so, if the improve it in line with 'Art' trend it will be a fantastic lens.


----------



## Nishi Drew (May 28, 2014)

I highly suspect, as with what was done with the 120-300 2.8 lens, the same optical formula just repacked in a new body. I have the 85 and it's great, wide open is a little soft and can exhibit purple fringing but it's still better overall compared to say Canon's 50mm 1.4, and stopped down it's just as bloody sharp. I like the colors too, and the AF is quick, and curiously responds more accurately in low light than their 35mm on the 5DIII which to me doesn't make much sense (shouldn't AF technology improve over time even for a different lens?). But I couldn't be happier doing portrait work and travel with the combo of their 35 and 85, but I would be interested in something wider as others have mentioned, a fast 28 or 24 would be awesome if at the usual price range!


----------



## wickidwombat (May 28, 2014)

Oh my god I think I'm going to soil myself where can I preorder it


----------



## Snodge (May 28, 2014)

It's interesting to note that recently Sigma seem to be concentrating much of their efforts on prime lenses, and also interestingly, I haven't seen any of the AF issues for Tamron lenses. Seems odd that Tamron AF seems to be fine even on zoom lenses... As for the Sigma 85mm itself, I suspect it will round out the prime lenses, and the next after that will be a 135mm prime...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 28, 2014)

Snodge said:


> the next after that will be a 135mm prime...



That would be a FL I would be interested in.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (May 28, 2014)

Hopefully a 24 1.4 is next, canon's isn't good enough for astrophotography and I've heard to many horror stories about the samyang.


----------



## GuyF (May 28, 2014)

kobeson said:


> The current Sigma 85 f1.4 continually amazes me, it is tack sharp wide open, and jaw dropping stopped down to 2.8. I don't see that they could improve much on the sharpness, I guess it does have minor CA (less than Canon's seemingly) so I am surprised they are redoing it. Perhaps it is just to bring it into USB configuration?
> 
> I don't feel the need to sell mine to upgrade, I guess those without an 85 will be interested though.



I totally agree. The current 85mm is very sharp wide open so I wonder what a tweaked and more expensive version will do. I don't see the need for current owners to upgrade.


----------



## ahsanford (May 28, 2014)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Hopefully a 24 1.4 is next, canon's isn't good enough for astrophotography and I've heard to many horror stories about the samyang.



It seems like the 35 - 50 - 85 triumvirate of primes have a host of standard FL wide aperture uses (portraiture, photojournalism, street, etc.), and thus, a sizeable market.

But a wide aperture _24_ is for astro and... Environmental portraiture? Maybe street? Surely that's a smaller market, right?

- A


----------



## Snodge (May 28, 2014)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Hopefully a 24 1.4 is next, canon's isn't good enough for astrophotography and I've heard to many horror stories about the samyang.



That's a bit odd, as I've heard the opposite, mostly due to there being far less coma on the Samyang than on Canon or Zeiss lenses...


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (May 29, 2014)

Snodge said:


> Andy_Hodapp said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully a 24 1.4 is next, canon's isn't good enough for astrophotography and I've heard to many horror stories about the samyang.
> ...



The Samyang has less coma but some copies have bad decentering because they don't have the best quality control. At about $500 it's to expensive to have to send copies back and forth.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (May 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> Looks like Sigma will have to deal with AF reports first and check this before release of the 85mm f/1.4 Art. This is not good advertisement for Sigma and their products.
> My 50mm f/1.4 Art does not have AF problems. I am extremely happy with my copy.



Did you order yours on Day 1?

I pre-ordered mine about half a month ago and B&H sent me an email a few days ago basically saying "We don't have anything to ship to you but we haven't forgotten that we've charged you.."


----------



## candyman (May 29, 2014)

tianxiaozhang said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Sigma will have to deal with AF reports first and check this before release of the 85mm f/1.4 Art. This is not good advertisement for Sigma and their products.
> ...



Actually I did not order mine. There was one shop in the Netherlands that received one copy. And I was the first to get it about 3 weeks ago. I was really Lucky to get it early. Also my copy works great and I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## Pitbullo (May 29, 2014)

If Canon is having "year of the lens", what is Sigma having? They are really on a roll!!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 29, 2014)

Pitbullo said:


> If Canon is having "year of the lens", what is Sigma having? They are really on a roll!!



Technically Cannon never claimed it was the Year of the Canon Lens... just that it would be the Year of the Lens. ;D


----------



## aznable (May 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> Looks like Sigma will have to deal with AF reports first and check this before release of the 85mm f/1.4 Art. This is not good advertisement for Sigma and their products.
> My 50mm f/1.4 Art does not have AF problems. I am extremely happy with my copy.



no one has problems with AF of this lens except the one that has a 1D series, like me


----------



## Tugela (Jun 11, 2014)

Pitbullo said:


> If Canon is having "year of the lens", what is Sigma having? They are really on a roll!!



They are having the year of the poorly focussing lens it seems ;D


----------



## distant.star (Jun 11, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Pitbullo said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon is having "year of the lens", what is Sigma having? They are really on a roll!!
> ...



If Sigma has a lens focusing problem, why have they not acknowledged it? I've seen nothing more than a couple people on a forum and one guy who evaluated one copy of the lens. If this is widespread, wouldn't Roger at Lens Rentals have said something about it?

Perhaps it's more like the year of some folks who are green with envy.


----------



## raptor3x (Jun 11, 2014)

aznable said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Sigma will have to deal with AF reports first and check this before release of the 85mm f/1.4 Art. This is not good advertisement for Sigma and their products.
> ...



Yeah, I've found that the focus on the 5D3 is really excellent with the new sigma, but unfortunately pretty bad with the 1D3 and 1Ds3.


----------

